# Theme Song for the PB



## Theognome (Mar 27, 2009)

I was thinking to myself, "Self, what would be a good theme song for this place?" Well, here's the first thing that came to mind...





















[video=youtube;kFacm9ufCRI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFacm9ufCRI[/video]






Theognome


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 27, 2009)

"Friends"
Michael W Smith

[video=youtube;VdXT-v2hPUA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VdXT-v2hPUA[/video]



OR

"Fighter" 
Christina Aguilera

_"Cause it makes me that much stronger 
Makes me work a little bit harder 
Makes me that much wiser 
So thanks for making me a fighter 
Made me learn a little bit faster 
Made my skin a little bit thicker 
It makes me that much smarter 
So thanks for making me a fighter"_

:dedhorse:


----------



## OPC'n (Mar 27, 2009)

ummmm, no


----------



## matthew11v25 (Mar 27, 2009)

Joshua said:


> matthew11v25 said:
> 
> 
> > "Friends"
> ...



Will you be my friend Josh???


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 27, 2009)

"Ain't lookin' for nuthin' but a good time! How can I resist...." (Ducking as shoes, stones and rotten fruit begin flying)


----------



## Mushroom (Mar 27, 2009)

As long as its not this:

[video=youtube;uwCWUP1y5YQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uwCWUP1y5YQ[/video]


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 27, 2009)

Great Idea or maybe that should just be a admin/mod theme song


----------



## Prufrock (Mar 27, 2009)

A better friends song.

[video=youtube;wf2mGDrkX9g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wf2mGDrkX9g[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Mar 27, 2009)

EASY!

[video=youtube;tTYr3JuueF4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tTYr3JuueF4[/video]


----------



## Honor (Mar 27, 2009)

what about the cheers theme song???


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 27, 2009)

[video=youtube;N6HI1pjfHlc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6HI1pjfHlc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## etexas (Mar 28, 2009)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> YouTube - Cheers full theme song (from 200th show)


Hey, I was a big Cheers fan in the day!!!!!! I think it would be a great theme song for PB!!!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Mar 28, 2009)

Is it true? I am wondering these days! 



[video=youtube;wEWU25aN67U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEWU25aN67U[/video]


----------



## etexas (Mar 28, 2009)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> Is it true? I am wondering these days!
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - Love Will Keep Us Together / Captain & Tennille


Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 28, 2009)

Here's my choice 

[video=youtube;O2a_Ex4Bzm8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2a_Ex4Bzm8[/video]


----------



## etexas (Mar 28, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> Here's my choice
> 
> YouTube - In the Garden



ONCE again: NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 28, 2009)

etexas said:


> Marrow Man said:
> 
> 
> > Here's my choice
> ...



E, I "love" this hymn SOOOOO MUCH that I dedicated a blog post to it here.


----------



## Theognome (Mar 28, 2009)

It could be worse...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tbpXZEFAQI]YouTube - It's a small world[/ame]


Theognome


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 28, 2009)

How about this one?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHey8fExPxo]YouTube - Martin Luther Rap[/ame]


----------



## Richard King (Mar 28, 2009)

so I guess 
"who let the dogs out"
is not even being considered?
so...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDfcEveJaP4]YouTube - The Byrds - The Christian Life (rehearsal-take #11)[/ame]


----------

